# Picamilon Experiment



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

I bought a tub of Picamilon a few months ago to see if it had any anxiolytic effects. I won't go into too much detail (you can Google it), except to say its a novel compound from the Soviet era Russia, which claims to raise the level of GABA in the brain. GABA as we know, is the relaxing and uninhibiting chemical related to alcohol/benzos/GHB/lyrica and other such substances.

It seems to get mixed reviews, some users claiming it works like a benzo and others claiming it does nothing. I decided to find out for myself as it's readily available online as a health supplement. It is however rather expensive, I paid about 17 GBP ($27) for 120 x 50mg capsules.

The recommended dosage for an anxiolytic effect is said to be 50mg and 100mg for a more "stimulating effect". I tried both these doses on an empty stomach. I did experience some anxiolytic effect, but I can only term as "mental calmness" and inner contentment. However this was _very subtle_ and there was no physical effects at all like you would normally expect from any of the aforementioned GABA substances. It seemed to have no recreational value and is not substitute for a benzo in a real anxiety situation.

Slightly disappointed I continued taking it over several weeks and I have to say it's still difficult to know if what I experience with the "inner contentment" and mind-calming effect is placebo, or if the effect is real, but so subtle as to hardly be noticeable as a drug effect.

Anyway today, after reading a post by ugh1979 who also uses Picamilon at much higher doses (250mg) as part of his successful med regime, I decided to try an equal dose for myself as an experiment to see if the subtle effect becomes more profound.

I hope some of you may find this useful and perhaps we can get to the bottom of whether Picamilon is useful for SA or not!

*Condition and setting: *

_I'm at home alone, feeling quite anxious and restless due to ongoing problems with noisy neighbour below. Someone was ringing my intercom (possibly the local housing authority) which I have chosen to ignore and I'm laying low._

_Haven't had any lunch and so taking it on an empty stomach. The only other substances I have taken today are 800mg of Kratom powder. I take Kratom to keep my energy level and mood up, and for pain relief for a bad back and knee problem. I try not to take it everyday. 800mg is two capsules, about half my normal dose. Yesterday I took 1mg of Xanax, but none today. As it's a short acting benzo it's probably nearly all out of my system by now._

*15:30 - Ingested 5 capsules with water, each capsule containing 50mg Picamilon.

15:50 - I'm feeling the subtle mental calmness feeling again. Could be just placebo at this point, will wait longer and try to keep my mind occupied. I have a bit of work to do.

16:30 - I suddenly feel very hungry, intense hunger, so I'm having a snack. Strangely I get the same intense hunger when I take Lyrica. I'm not feeling particularly relaxed, in fact I'm quite agitated by my annoying neighbour, plus the fact I have to go out shortly.

17:00 - Still feeling a subtle mental calmness but it is very subtle and doesn't feel any different to when I take one 50mg capsule, so I'm wondering if this is purely placebo. Would expect to be feeling more after taking 5 capsules, 1.5 hours after taking them.

*

My conclusion is that these are over-priced vitamin tablets and have very little (if any) anxiolytic effect. If you're expecting them to give you a Lyrica or benzo type effect, you're going to be disappointed. My advice is don't waste your money.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

You can get Picamilon for way cheaper if you but it as bulk powder.

For the record even 1000mg doses didn't have much of an active noticeable effect for me. It may well have value as a subtle long lasting underlying GABA boost for those who need it, which while being of use in general mood raising and stabilising just isn't that acutely noticeable when compared to other drugs.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

ugh1979 said:


> You can get Picamilon for way cheaper if you but it as bulk powder.
> 
> For the record even 1000mg doses didn't have much of an active noticeable effect for me. It may well have value as a subtle long lasting underlying GABA boost for those who need it, which while being of use in general mood raising and stabilising just isn't that acutely noticeable when compared to other drugs.


Agreed, it has *something* but I think it's so subtle that if you're very anxious and expecting something to calm you down quickly, this isn't it.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I wanted to buy Picamilon 150x90 at amazon (only about 13 bucks), but from what I've read here it must be less effective than phenibut.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I received picamilon this morning and now I'm trying it 2x150mg.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

swim said:


> I received picamilon this morning and now I'm trying it 2x150mg.


letdown in every manner :no


----------



## galamabx (May 28, 2013)

You can get Picamilon for way cheaper if you but it as bulk powder.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

I feel its effects very clearly even from a small dose. It is subtle in terms of how it affects deeper mental anxiety, especially in comparison with how a benzo nukes you're mental soup. To me it just feels like a slight warm calming 'buzz' youd get after drinking a beer or two. It also seems to slow down my mental sharpness more in the way 3 or four beers does for me. That's why I don't like staying on it. It helps my anxiety a bit but it makes me too spaced out to have a snappy conversation.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

KurtG85 said:


> I feel its effects very clearly even from a small dose. It is subtle in terms of how it affects deeper mental anxiety, especially in comparison with how a benzo nukes you're mental soup. To me it just feels like a slight warm calming 'buzz' youd get after drinking a beer or two. It also seems to slow down my mental sharpness more in the way 3 or four beers does for me. That's why I don't like staying on it. It helps my anxiety a bit but it makes me too spaced out to have a snappy conversation.


That's exactly how I felt after taking 450mg. Is it safe to take a bigger dosage?


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

swim said:


> That's exactly how I felt after taking 450mg. Is it safe to take a bigger dosage?


No idea dude. Shouldn't be too hard to do a bit of research on.


----------

